# Estoril GC



## Snelly (Apr 14, 2016)

Played here today.  Excellent course.

Very good condition, challenging layout, good food and nice beer - recommended.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Played here today.  Excellent course.

Very good condition, challenging layout, good food and nice beer - recommended.
		
Click to expand...

 Played it years ago Dave, and loved it. It was a very British Club in those days with mostly British members.

Have you been to the Casino yet ? Some of the dancing girls forgot their tops when we were there.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Have you been to the Casino yet ? Some of the dancing girls forgot their tops when we were there.

Click to expand...

What's up with you today????
Vicky must be away.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			What's up with you today????
Vicky must be away.


Click to expand...

 Still in a state of shock and it was 25 years ago.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 15, 2016)

Staying in Cascais next week, wed-sun, playing estoril on Friday, as well as Quinta de marina and Oitavos dunes.

Casino is also on the itinerary...........


----------



## Snelly (Apr 17, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Staying in Cascais next week, wed-sun, playing estoril on Friday, as well as Quinta de marina and Oitavos dunes.

Casino is also on the itinerary...........
		
Click to expand...

I didn't like Oitavos. Overrated and overpriced. 

I played at Penha Longa yesterday which was immaculate and as good as ever.   Played Quinta de Marhina the day before and were rained off after 4 holes.  Soaked to the skin.  Could not have been wetter if I had jumped in a pool!  

I hope you have better weather than we did.  Still had a great time though, although I am still suffering with the hangover as I got a 7am flight this morning after getting in at 2.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 28, 2016)

Is that the Palacio Estoril hilly one both sides of the motorway?

Remember it being pretty solid.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## irip (Apr 29, 2016)

I last played Estoril about 10 years ago.
Quite hilly but a nice course
Remember a little shack at about the 12th hole which was lovely for a quick beer

Penha longa is very nice and so is praya del ray well worth a visit although a bit of a drive


----------



## Break90 (Apr 29, 2016)

Absolutely loved Estoril, some very very picturesque holes, in pretty good nick condition wise, and a good but fair test.

couldnt stand Oitavos dunes, poor condition, 5.5hours to get round, buggies 75euros each

quite enjoyed Quinta de marina, not the best conditioned course but a good test and brilliant for our first day of three.

liked cascais for restaurants and bars, would definitely go back. Enjoyed it more than vilamoura TBH.

also didn't lose my life savings at the casino........


----------

